# Lost command line usage on ports



## mdg (May 18, 2013)

Posted this to stable. Got a few responses, but still stuck. Running 9.0 stable on an i386. Was updating some ports with portmaster after updating the ports tree with portsnap. Had a problem while print/freetype2 was updating. Before the compile started and just after the
various checks were made, got the following error.

```
config.status: executing libtool commands
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
*** Error code 1
```

From that point on, whenever I type a command to run a port, I get the above line with ThreadRuneLocale as output instead of the command running. Files in /usr/bin seem to work.

I removed the installed version of freetype2 (pre-update version), reran portsnap, and tried reinstalling freetype2. But still the same problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 18, 2013)

Some differences in v9 and v9.1 mean one should update to STABLE and/or rebuild ports that were, for instance, built against v9 and not v9.1 [or vice-versa]  I'd start by rebuilding `gettext` in this instance, but the fix may be that or something else specifically... [That is my recollection of this particular problem though, so not a guarantee...]


----------



## jozze (May 18, 2013)

Did you have any errors while building world? Also, after you rebuilt your world, did you check for old/stale libraries with `# cd /usr/src && make check-old`? Maybe you have two versions of the same library there.

By the way, isn't 9.1-STABLE and 9.0-STABLE the same thing? I mean, the source tree is the same I think.


----------



## mdg (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Tried to rebuild gettext, but got another undefined reference error:


```
/usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib/.libs/libgettextlib.so: undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
```

I pretty much cannot rebuild any port without getting some kind of undefined reference error. I have no idea what the problem is.

Rebuilt world around a year ago without problems. Yes, did check for stale libraries.Have updated ports many times since without a problem. This just started yesterday (17 May) when I tried to update my ports. Last time I did an update was in March and that went fine.

Do I need to rebuild world again and start over with my ports?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 19, 2013)

`portmaster -P -i converters/libiconv devel/gettext`
I somewhat recall that as another possible solution in this instance, but again, no guarantee


----------



## jnbek (Aug 6, 2013)

I had this problem too, I built my ruby to be minimalist and thus portupgrade is working, aside from the incessant errors of a corrupt pkgdb that fires in between every single lookup to it then the portsdb corrupt rebuilds that happen almost as often. 

But portupgrade is in fact rescuing my system. I was running 9-STABLE having problems getting hostapd to serve WLAN to my phone, laptops, etc and it just won't do it. 

I am running 8-STABLE as a router/firewall/hostapd/squid/dansguardian/etc gatekeeper with excellent success. The only problems are; one) the hardware is eating 500-750W of electricity and two) it's is a 32-bit ONLY mobo. 

That all said, I svn down to 8-STABLE buildworld/installworld and got all these failures, including the problem the OP speaks of. So I yanked out the 9.0-RELEASE /usr/src/ that I had managed to keep around and `make world` that, still getting a number of problems. 

None of this mess would have even happened for me, if my existing hostapd.conf file on the 8-STABLE machine would work on 9-STABLE. Anyway, that's a rant for another thread. I think it's a pain but such is life.


----------

